# Will these rims work?



## kspecial41 (Oct 10, 2010)

Front and Rear

Size: 18x8 
Offset: 45mm 
Backspacing: 6.29" 
Bolt Pattern: 5-120 
Rec. Tire Size: 235/40-18 
Weight: 28.0lbs. 
Finish: Machined w/Black Accent 
Construction: 1pc. Low Pressure Cast/Shot Peened 
Finish Warranty: 1 Year 
Manufactured in China 

These are the specs for the rims I want to order. Could there be any rubbing or any other issues involved? The tire size would be 235/40R18. And these are going on a 2004. Thanks!!!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

They should work fine. Stock rims are 8 in and 48mm offset. These will have 
a little more clearance at the strut.

Larry


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

They'll work fine


----------

